# Hedgehogs by Vikcie as a breeder? (IL)



## leosowner

I live in northern IL (8miles from WI boarder). I have found two breeders in my area.

Pogzilla's
Anastasia Ortolano
Aurora, IL 
I emailed and called. no reply nor pick up so i dont a big fan about them.

My second choice is Hedgehogs by Vickie (http://hedgehogsbyvickie.com/hedgehoghomepage.htm)
I have not been able to find any reviews on Vickie. I have found that her cages are horrible but thats all.

Does anyone have any input on these two breeders?


----------



## fracturedcircle

*don't* buy hogs from Vickie. 
-the stuff/equipment she sells is horrible
-she, for all we know, inbreeds wildly
-what i actually find heartbreaking, she doesn't socialize her hedgehogs
-she couldn't care less about what happens to her hogs as soon as she sells them
-the rescue hedgie i have now is from her and he has WHS (see the point about inbreeding)

so don't.


----------



## leosowner

thank you! glad that i could find someone that knows something. Where would you recommend to get one around our area?


----------



## fracturedcircle

now, as for Anastasia... i am pet-sitting a hedgie who's from her. apparently she's somewhat more caring. however, when *i* tried contacting her a while ago, she either took forever to respond or failed to do so altogether. when she did respond, her responses were remarkably short, like i was pulling her teeth. very annoying.

pros:
-her mentor Floyd April is a respectable person
-she might be caring
-the hog i am pet-sitting is relatively friendly

cons:
-the hogs she showed at a hedgie show a couple of years ago were too young for that and there was some other controversy (i don't know the details)
-some of her advice is... um... weird
-she sells hogs on kijiji


----------



## fracturedcircle

leosowner said:


> thank you! glad that i could find someone that knows something. Where would you recommend to get one around our area?


Gail Dick in OH is supposed to be reputable. the only thing i dislike about her is that she doesn't give out pedigrees (as doesn't Vickie, obviously) and i am just suspicious of that. but you could try asking her upfront about that (tell her honestly that you're concerned about inbreeding)--she actually responds very promptly.

other than that, you might consider shipping. that way you could choose a really great breeder.


----------



## leosowner

this is somewhat disappointing. i dont understand why breeders wouldnt do their best. here there is a lack of good breeders and a market of hedgehog. they would charge anything...


----------



## Nancy

leosowner said:


> I live in northern IL (8miles from WI boarder). I have found two breeders in my area.
> 
> Pogzilla's
> Anastasia Ortolano
> Aurora, IL
> I emailed and called. no reply nor pick up so i dont a big fan about them.
> 
> My second choice is Hedgehogs by Vickie (http://hedgehogsbyvickie.com/hedgehoghomepage.htm)
> I have not been able to find any reviews on Vickie. I have found that her cages are horrible but thats all.
> 
> Does anyone have any input on these two breeders?


Personally, I would avoid both of them. There are far better breeders around.


----------



## leosowner

:| i didnt think that this would be so hard.


----------



## suwanee

Leosowner

Good for you for taking this so seriously. If everyone who wanted a hedgehog were so discerning and concerned, the questionable breeders would go out of business or be forced to raise their standards. It's for the good of the animals, so keep searching. You will be glad you did.


----------



## fracturedcircle

leosowner said:


> :| i didnt think that this would be so hard.


i do think you might want to consider shipping, since some breeders are quite the pros in that. let me know if you'd like more suggestions with that.


----------



## leosowner

fracturedcircle said:


> leosowner said:
> 
> 
> 
> :| i didnt think that this would be so hard.
> 
> 
> 
> i do think you might want to consider shipping, since some breeders are quite the pros in that. let me know if you'd like more suggestions with that.
Click to expand...

i realize that i may just have to ship but all the places i have looks want 200-300 just for shipping. thats nuts


----------



## fracturedcircle

leosowner said:


> fracturedcircle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> leosowner said:
> 
> 
> 
> :| i didnt think that this would be so hard.
> 
> 
> 
> i do think you might want to consider shipping, since some breeders are quite the pros in that. let me know if you'd like more suggestions with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i realize that i may just have to ship but all the places i have looks want 200-300 just for shipping. thats nuts
Click to expand...

no, that is standard. look at the airlines--that's exactly what they charge. if you can afford a hedgehog, you should be able to afford that too.

how about driving? there are some breeders in MO and you could check them out. Larry (a participant here) is in NC and that's drivable, if you're into road trips.


----------



## leosowner

> Laurel J. Sedgwick
> Normal, IL
> Denotes USDA Licensed Breeders USDA # 33-A-0468
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> We are a small-scale breeder focusing on friendly temperament and longevity.
> No Shipping


any one hear anything about this guy? he is 2-3 hours away. well google says 3 hour but thats going speed limit


----------



## fracturedcircle

ok, i have an idea! Floyd April is in WI and he might be still breeding. call him at [...] (i'll remove the # in an hr or so for privacy concerns). don't attempt to email him because he seems to hate email.


----------



## leosowner

got the number. you can remove it now


----------



## Hedgehog Grove

I believe Floyd won't have any babies available until spring time.

Laurel doesn't breed anymore. 

The rate on shipping is definitely standard.

As advise, I agree with staying away from the two other breeders mentioned in the OP.


----------



## fracturedcircle

PapilionRu said:


> Laurel doesn't breed anymore.


that's what i thought too.


----------



## CoxMD

You may wish to take a look at adopting an older hedgie from the classifieds in your area if there are any about. You can probably talk the owner down to a good price and give an unwanted hedgie a forever, loving home.


----------



## leosowner

thanks a lot guys for the all the info. i have found one on craiglist that someone wants too sell but i think im going to hold out for now. i would rather get one from a breeder that i can trust. simply so that i know wheres its from and that it was taken care of properly. i would love to have on shipped out but it just doesnt fit my budge. im a full time college student and working two jobs just to try and pay for it school. i am even quitting to smoke so that i can have more money to play with. i got just enough for everything that i would need to start out with and really none to pay to have one shipped or to even road trip out to get one. i go to canada to visit family every once in a while so i may just try to pick up one on the way back or something. not sure right now but we will see. i am not quitting on the idea but more or else putting a hold until i can find one that is more local to me. 
thanks lot!


----------



## Olympia

I think it`s great that you want to stop smoking, good for you!  I`ve read that there`s a better chance of getting bit by your hedgie if you`re a smoker so you`ll be in better health and have one less thing to worry about when you handle your baby. 

Waiting a little to get your hedgie will also give you time to put some money aside for vet costs, which is a must, especially if you`re on a tight budget. Those can get very high very fast. My Clémentine got sick a couple of times in the last year and needed x-rays, tests and antibiotics and it cost me over 600 dollars. You really need an emergency fund.


----------



## fracturedcircle

Olympia said:


> Waiting a little to get your hedgie will also give you time to put some money aside for vet costs, which is a must, especially if you`re on a tight budget. Those can get very high very fast. My Clémentine got sick a couple of times in the last year and needed x-rays, tests and antibiotics and it cost me over 600 dollars. You really need an emergency fund.


yep. an insurance for exotics is also an option, esp for the 1st year, while you build your fund.


----------



## korrinabreal

SHE IS AWFUL! I've been researching hedgies for about 4 years and I finally got my first one (little baby sonic <3) about 3 days ago (not from vickie :twisted: ) while i was in my researching process i called her with the simple request of coming to visit to see a hedgie for the first time in my life, when i asked her about the she was EXTREMELY rude to me and said that i could only come if i got on her website first, picked out the hedgie i wanted, and had my money ($400) ready when i got to her door, then she would hand me the hedgie and that would be that, no coming in, no visiting, no even meeting the parents or my potential hedgie before i left with him. (suspicious right?) then when i asked if she knew anyone with not such odd policies that would allow me to hold the hedgies before i picked out who i wanted she told me to try a petting zoo and hung up. She was delightful. :shock:


----------



## fracturedcircle

korrinabreal said:


> SHE IS AWFUL! I've been researching hedgies for about 4 years and I finally got my first one (little baby sonic <3) about 3 days ago (not from vickie :twisted: ) while i was in my researching process i called her with the simple request of coming to visit to see a hedgie for the first time in my life, when i asked her about the she was EXTREMELY rude to me and said that i could only come if i got on her website first, picked out the hedgie i wanted, and had my money ($400) ready when i got to her door, then she would hand me the hedgie and that would be that, no coming in, no visiting, no even meeting the parents or my potential hedgie before i left with him. (suspicious right?) then when i asked if she knew anyone with not such odd policies that would allow me to hold the hedgies before i picked out who i wanted she told me to try a petting zoo and hung up. She was delightful. :shock:


holy moly.

as for Anastasia, i've heard that she allows visiting, etc.


----------



## leosowner

> as for Anastasia, i've heard that she allows visiting, etc.


only if you can get a hold of her :|


----------



## fracturedcircle

leosowner said:


> as for Anastasia, i've heard that she allows visiting, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> only if you can get a hold of her :|
Click to expand...

exactly.


----------



## megan4032

I know a breeder in Wisconsin. She's by western WI so I don't know how far away you but from Illinois its probably 7 hours :? it would be better then the 200 dollar shiping! I got my hedgie from her and so far my hog has been the sweetest and any questions I have the breeder has been quick and helpful to answer. Usually I get a reply the next day! If you need more info or want her email PM me. I know she has one adult and a litter ready in Feburary. Hope I can help 

ps she met me part of the way so you don't have to drive so far!


----------



## leosowner

pm sent. thank you


----------



## megan4032

You probably aren't considering Vikcie as a breeder anymore but if you are I checked out her site and noticed a few things: She uses corn cob bedding which isn't suggested around here because of health risks, Her cages seen quite dangourus in the case theyre made of sharp metal and there are some cages with unsafe looking metal ramps and ledges that could cause a hedgie some problems. Also she sells Spike's Delight hedgehog food and just raves about how good and healthy and good it is while around here that food isn't good for hedgies. I know who I would believe (HHC all the way!) Good luck keep us updated!


----------



## leosowner

looking at two breeders right now. one in northern Wisconsin and one in Des Moise, Iowa. both are 6 hours way which is a good hike but whatever. just waiting for a reply from the Wisconsin breeder to make up my mind.


----------



## fracturedcircle

leosowner said:


> looking at two breeders right now. one in northern Wisconsin and one in Des Moise, Iowa. both are 6 hours way which is a good hike but whatever. just waiting for a reply from the Wisconsin breeder to make up my mind.


who's the WI breeder?


----------



## leosowner

Megan recommended Pauline in Hamond Wisconsin. i emailed her and just waiting for a reply for more information.


----------



## fracturedcircle

leosowner said:


> Megan recommended Pauline in Hamond Wisconsin. i emailed her and just waiting for a reply for more information.


does she have a website?


----------



## leosowner

no, i could not find one


----------



## hhnovice

megan4032 said:


> I know a breeder in Wisconsin. She's by western WI so I don't know how far away you but from Illinois its probably 7 hours :? it would be better then the 200 dollar shiping! I got my hedgie from her and so far my hog has been the sweetest and any questions I have the breeder has been quick and helpful to answer. Usually I get a reply the next day! If you need more info or want her email PM me. I know she has one adult and a litter ready in Feburary. Hope I can help
> 
> ps she met me part of the way so you don't have to drive so far!


Can you give me the contact information for this breeder in Wisconsin? I am also in Northern IL and would love to find a sweet hedgehog too.


----------



## megan4032

I'll PM you the info!


----------



## silversheep

I don't know anything about these breeders, but in my opinion, there is a lot to be said about getting on a rescue waiting list.


----------



## megan4032

silversheep said:


> I don't know anything about these breeders, but in my opinion, there is a lot to be said about getting on a rescue waiting list.


Yeah I also sent her a link to this little hedgie i saw on petfinder from Fur Angels Animal Sanctuary in Aurora, IL
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18097121 She looks like she could use a good home


----------



## mcwojo

I got my baby Hazel as a gift from my children and they got her from Anastasia. She is hard to get a hold of but from what I understand she works weird hours. She has always gotten back to me with my questions, although honestly, I've gotten more info from this forum. I love Hazel but, at this point, wouldn't say she is the "sweet" hedgie everyone wants. As it has been said on this site many times, there are more grumpy hedgies than "sweet" ones. I hope my kids didn't make a mistake in getting her from Anastasia. It's too late at this point anyway cause I love Hazel and she is definately getting used to me.
I also live in northern Illinois and she was the closest and she actually dealt with my kid's budget in purchasing her. My son has a friend who got a hedgie from her and she has had no problems and I guess she isn't as shy as Hazel but keep in mind Hazel is just 12 wks old and is going through major quilling. I hope this helps.


----------



## Kristie

I really like Gail Dick from Ohio. That's where I got Spunk and Gail really knows a lot. She sets you down and gives you a full tutorial on hedgehogs. She always responds, and she's always open to visits for either leisure or problems. 

*not sure on the pedigree though. i think she does it so if you want it you pay more? not sure. but Spunk is a pretty darn good hedgie!!

Good Luck!!


----------



## silversheep

> Yeah I also sent her a link to this little hedgie i saw on petfinder from Fur Angels Animal Sanctuary in Aurora, IL
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18097121 She looks like she could use a good home


Well she is very pretty. Can you imagine a stray hedgehog on the streets anywhere, but especially in the midwest? It must not have been winter yet. Anyway, good luck, and I hope you find the perfect hedgie, rescue or not!


----------



## dmarie12

I know this post was posted a while ago but if it helps anyone that ends up coming across it that is looking into getting a hedghog this may help.

First, i did hear that vickie's is terrible and that she doesnt really take care of her hedgehogs.

but now to my real point I did purchase my hedgehog from Anastasia. I am 100% satisfied! My Achilles from the start had an awesome personality and you could tell was well taken care of! I first emailed her to see if she had any hedgehogs avaiable she emailed me with lots of detail about when they would be ready and how many she had that were a little older then babies. We then called and made an appointment to come down and see them and then we could decide from there if we wanted to take one home. I did not go my bf did cause he was buying it for me. He had nothing but good things to say about anastasia and all the information that was given to him was very useful. We were also told that if we needed anything at all that we could feel free to call her whenever. 

I admit she isnt always the easiest person to get a hold of but i do believe that she is also in school and that does take a lot of time too. If you call a couple time and leave messages she is bound to get back to you! Everytime we have called her with a question she was more then happy to answer!

thats just my feedback on Anastasia and my experience!


----------



## Ava99

I'm just jumping in to say that I would recommend Gail Dick (critter connection/millermeade farms) in northern Ohio as well. I drove from southwest Virginia to go to her (Over 1000 miles round trip). The original breeder I wanted to go to had too long of a waiting list, I've been watching her site and I STILL wouldn't have a hedgie, though she's apparently worth the wait...

She sat down with me and gave me a 20 minute tutorial on hedgehog basics and how to hold them/pick them up/etc. Her website also has a bunch of info. and now care videos. She was super nice, and even gave me a slight discount when she heard how far I had driven. Her hedgehogs are also a lot cheaper than most places I found (and are base priced rather than depending on color). She is relatively quick about responding to emails, but has yet to send me Westley's pedigree even after I've asked multiple times.

Overall though, I would recommend her if you live somewhat near-by and are only looking for a pet.


----------



## Guest

Ava99 said:


> I'm just jumping in to say that I would recommend Gail Dick (critter connection/millermeade farms) in northern Ohio as well. I drove from southwest Virginia to go to her (Over 1000 miles round trip). The original breeder I wanted to go to had too long of a waiting list, I've been watching her site and I STILL wouldn't have a hedgie, though she's apparently worth the wait...
> 
> She sat down with me and gave me a 20 minute tutorial on hedgehog basics and how to hold them/pick them up/etc. Her website also has a bunch of info. and now care videos. She was super nice, and even gave me a slight discount when she heard how far I had driven. Her hedgehogs are also a lot cheaper than most places I found (and are base priced rather than depending on color). She is relatively quick about responding to emails, but has yet to send me Westley's pedigree even after I've asked multiple times.
> 
> Overall though, I would recommend her if you live somewhat near-by and are only looking for a pet.


Riddle?


----------



## Mcericville

I got my hedgie, Felony, from Anastasia, and she's been nothing but helpful...i even clipped her quick once at two AM and i didn't have internet, so i couldn't go on here, so i called her and she (while tired) was very helpful and even said she was happy i called and could call anytime.

also, I've had 0 health problems with my little girl


----------



## Ava99

TWCOGAR said:


> Riddle?


Yup yup. I had someone personally recommend her to me with the most amazing review I had ever heard, but her waiting list was 60 deep with no babies due until about a month ago, and she only had about 20 then. If I ever get another hedgie, I'll wait it out and go to her, but I regret nothing about going to Gail. Plus...I needed a senior road trip. I went up to get Westley 4 days before I graduated, and went with my best friend, so that was a decent substitute.


----------



## Guest

Ava99 said:


> TWCOGAR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Riddle?
> 
> 
> 
> Yup yup. I had someone personally recommend her to me with the most amazing review I had ever heard, but her waiting list was 60 deep with no babies due until about a month ago, and she only had about 20 then. If I ever get another hedgie, I'll wait it out and go to her, but I regret nothing about going to Gail. Plus...I needed a senior road trip. I went up to get Westley 4 days before I graduated, and went with my best friend, so that was a decent substitute.
Click to expand...

I live a few miles from her and am on her waiting list I actually came up and told her for now I will be waiting and she is keeping me on for a later time. I told her if she gets a cute darker hedgie girl I might be interested but to pass along to new first time owners for now. She isn't always easy to get responses from but her hedgehogs are so sweet and we share the same vet.


----------



## fracturedcircle

TWCOGAR said:


> I live a few miles from her and am on her waiting list I actually came up and told her for now I will be waiting and she is keeping me on for a later time. I told her if she gets a cute darker hedgie girl I might be interested but to pass along to new first time owners for now. She isn't always easy to get responses from but her hedgehogs are so sweet and we share the same vet.


i didn't know you're also in IL.


----------



## Guest

fracturedcircle said:


> TWCOGAR said:
> 
> 
> 
> I live a few miles from her and am on her waiting list I actually came up and told her for now I will be waiting and she is keeping me on for a later time. I told her if she gets a cute darker hedgie girl I might be interested but to pass along to new first time owners for now. She isn't always easy to get responses from but her hedgehogs are so sweet and we share the same vet.
> 
> 
> 
> i didn't know you're also in IL.
Click to expand...

Christie Riddle lives in Winchester, VA that's the breeder I am talking about XD


----------



## danielleb789

Just last year I got a hedgehog from Vickie, and I'm new at this so I wasn't sure what to expect, but I bought all of her supplies and my hedgehog ended up falling off of the top floor and loosing an eye. And he also climbed the wire cage once and feel off causing his other eye to come out (he got to keep one of them). So that goes to show that they do not know what they are doing and I would not recommend buying from them.


----------



## silversheep999

*Hedgehogs By Vickie opinion?*

Where do you get your information? To bash a breeder that has been in business 20 plus years and you come along and hear about single, second hand comment and act as if you have done extensive research is sad. Most breeders in the have been in business less than 5 years according to APPMA. Here is a breeder with 20 plus years and has developed a particular color variation. My guess is most posters here were in grade school when she started. The point is always do your research and understand how limited the hedgehog breeder group is in the US. Be grateful that your hedge is in your home because someone years ago saw the same interest and wanted people to enjoy ithe also.


----------



## HubertHedgehog

This post hasn't been posted on for about 2 years. Why bring it up again?


----------



## Lilysmommy

a) There wasn't much point to bringing this post back up just to complain that people had an issue with a breeder, particularly as this is your first & only post on the forum.

b) People have actually had valid issues with this breeder.

c) Just because someone has been breeding for a long time doesn't always mean much. There are plenty of people that have owned or bred an animal for years, even decades, but haven't bothered to learn new information or try to stay updated. That's a serious issue. Experience is only useful if the person is willing to learn from it, learn from others' experiences, and change their methods accordingly. Animal care changes very quickly as people learn more, and faster for animals that are new-ish to being kept as pets. Hedgehog care is VASTLY different, and in many cases improved, over where it was 20 years ago.


----------



## Draenog

silversheep999 said:


> Where do you get your information? To bash a breeder that has been in business 20 plus years and you come along and hear about single, second hand comment and act as if you have done extensive research is sad. Most breeders in the have been in business less than 5 years according to APPMA. Here is a breeder with 20 plus years and has developed a particular color variation. My guess is most posters here were in grade school when she started. The point is always do your research and understand how limited the hedgehog breeder group is in the US. Be grateful that your hedge is in your home because someone years ago saw the same interest and wanted people to enjoy ithe also.


LOL 6 pages of complaints (even first hand) about this breeder and you're like, 2 years late "where do you get your information"? :lol:

Fortunately, most breeders which have been in the business for 5 years are actually providing better care and aren't stuck in the 90's with abhorrent wire cages and outdated information.


----------

